# Chasegsdlove - pics



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is my male at around 7 or 8 months...he is the bigger, darker of the two pictured.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is him about 5 months.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is Chase right now at almost 6 and half months


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is Chase at 6 months (10/25)


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

He is a handsome thing!! His mask looks a little darker than mine, but the do look very similar.

As for 'plush', I have no idea if that is a thing or not, but you can see his coat is thicker/longer than the dog he is next to, but it is nothing like my coatie. I always thought that was just dog-to-dog differences and not a true distinction, but I have asked here before, too, and it seems like a term people use enough to confuse everyone


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is Chase's dad who is a plush the breeder said Chase looks exactly like his dad


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is Chase at 3 months the ears came a week later


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is Chase at 8 weeks


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

BTW Just wondering How tall is your male and how much does he weigh he looks big


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

He is so adorable!! It's almost like he likes his picture taken


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

He is about 90 lbs, maybe a little more, he is still young enough to be filling out a little. Not sure how tall, but he is definitely on the bigger side without being unusually big.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

mburitica181 said:


> He is so adorable!! It's almost like he likes his picture taken


Which one


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

crisco78 said:


> He is about 90 lbs, maybe a little more, he is still young enough to be filling out a little. Not sure how tall, but he is definitely on the bigger side without being unusually big.


Chase is currently 53 pounds and 26 inches tall


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Chase is currently 53 pounds and 26 inches tall


Don't worry the growing slows down a lot by 7 months  I remember Axel was nearly 60 pounds at 7 months and I was so scared he was going to be about 150 pounds  But he has stayed at 95 pounds. He is still a monster compared to my other two though :laugh:


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Axel13 said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Chase is currently 53 pounds and 26 inches tall
> ...


Alot of people say Chase will be over 100 which could be true only time will tell


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

cute guy!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just went back and found this thread I started when mine was 5 months and 60 pounds and I wondered if that was okay. I reported him to be quite a bit shorter than 26 inches, but maybe I did it wrong? I am quite sure that is the only time I ever tried to figure out how tall a dog was. LOL

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/487025-5-months-60-pounds-too-big.html


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

crisco78 said:


> I just went back and found this thread I started when mine was 5 months and 60 pounds and I wondered if that was okay. I reported him to be quite a bit shorter than 26 inches, but maybe I did it wrong? I am quite sure that is the only time I ever tried to figure out how tall a dog was. LOL
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/487025-5-months-60-pounds-too-big.html


All dogs grow differently so maybe he just wasn't tall but he was big but not fat


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

crisco78 said:


> I just went back and found this thread I started when mine was 5 months and 60 pounds and I wondered if that was okay. I reported him to be quite a bit shorter than 26 inches, but maybe I did it wrong? I am quite sure that is the only time I ever tried to figure out how tall a dog was. LOL
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/487025-5-months-60-pounds-too-big.html


People who have had gsd's see Chase and say he is big for 6 months


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

Maybe I have lost your goal. Mine was big, not fat, not huge, and perfectly healthy. He is just over 18 months now, and still happy and healthy. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

crisco78 said:


> Maybe I have lost your goal. Mine was big, not fat, not huge, and perfectly healthy. He is just over 18 months now, and still happy and healthy. What more could you ask for?


I may be getting Chase weighed tomorrow I'll keep you posted I'm saying he is about 55 pounds


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Which one


All of them except the bathtub! He's always looking.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Alot of people say Chase will be over 100 which could be true only time will tell


Fingers crossed he stays at a normal size haha I have been told bigger isn't better in German Shepherds but that doesn't make me love my over sized boy any less :wub:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm confused... why was this started as a thread and not a PM?


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

It was a PM, but Chase couldn't see the pics, and asked me to post to a thread.

Is that a faux pas of some kind? If it is, I didn't know.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

crisco78 said:


> It was a PM, but Chase couldn't see the pics, and asked me to post to a thread.
> 
> Is that a faux pas of some kind? If it is, I didn't know.


Think about becoming Facebook friends or exchanging emails.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Axel13 said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of people say Chase will be over 100 which could be true only time will tell
> ...


Yeah but it looks like he may be heavier than his parents mom was 70 dad was 80 looks like Chase may pass them he may get 90-95


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

It's sad that every thread I've read about this dog is somehow related to its size, height, weight, comparisons to other dogs and their size, etc. Is there anything else special about your dog you wish to discuss other than promoting the "bigger is better" mindset, which is highly frowned upon on this forum by most experienced GSD owners who are a lot more knowledgeable when it comes to both working and showing this breed.

Bigger IS NOT better, and the people on this forum steered me straight over time when I first got Nara, who was 60 lbs at 6 months (she is 24" and 77 lbs and on a diet to get down to 70 lbs at 7 years old).

Bigger = (on average) a shorter lifespan, decreased working ability, potential for more health problems, and on and on.

And this is coming from an owner of 2 oversized GSDs. I used to think bigger was better, but boy was I wrong. Hopefully you'll get off the bigger is better bandwagon and start listening to the experts from this forum who keep trying to get through to you, and then maybe you'll find more important aspects of your dog to discuss on this forum other than size.

Love your dog for who and what it is, big or small, or within standard. We can't change what we can't control, so it is what it is. Good luck!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Counter it's like spitting into the wind


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Counter it's like spitting into the wind


lol. Another chapter in the saga "25 AND 7/16ths"


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. Every post is about how big he will be, how he will be bigger than his parents, etc. I hope this dog grows huge enough for its owner or else it may go by the wayside to get bigger one.
Bigger is not better . I am also amazed at how many folks wants HUGE dogs that weigh a lot, especially GSD........ It is usudally funny how the weight of a dog changes when they actually put it on a scale. Having worked for vets, it was always fun to have people come in wanting to weigh their 120 lb dogs to find they were only 75 or 80 pounds. You could see the disappointment that they were the massive dog they thought they had. and had bragged about. 
I raised and showed Bernese Mountain Dogs when they were big but not huge. Now they have turned the breed into Newfoundlands and want them big and massive, and although they are breeding them that way, they also have the health issues to go along with the massive size.
I had a gorgeous Berner puppy that was massive. He ended up weighing 145 lbs (weighed at a vet scale numerous times)at 1 year old, and you could still feel his ribs. I finished showing him and neutered him and put him in a pet home. He is still active and healthy, but the person who has him knows to watch his weight .I did not want to use him for breeding because to me he was over standard and would most likely produce his genetics for huge size. There were so many people who wanted to breed to him because he was big and wanted big puppies. 
A lot of breeds are being bred for size now, bigger is better for sales,but not for the dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> lol. Another chapter in the saga "25 AND 7/16ths"


I think she was traumatized as a toddler by Clifford the Big Red Dog.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

counter said:


> *It's sad that every thread I've read about this dog is somehow related to its size, height, weight, comparisons to other dogs and their size, etc.* Is there anything else special about your dog you wish to discuss other than promoting the "bigger is better" mindset, which is highly frowned upon on this forum by most experienced GSD owners who are a lot more knowledgeable when it comes to both working and showing this breed.


That and about wanting him to be a stock coat.



wyominggrandma said:


> I agree. Every post is about how big he will be, how he will be bigger than his parents, etc. I hope this dog grows huge enough for its owner or else it may go by the wayside to get bigger one.
> Bigger is not better . I am also amazed at how many folks wants HUGE dogs that weigh a lot, especially GSD........ It is usudally funny how the weight of a dog changes when they actually put it on a scale. Having worked for vets, it was always fun to have people come in wanting to weigh their 120 lb dogs to find they were only 75 or 80 pounds. You could see the disappointment that they were the massive dog they thought they had. and had bragged about.


LOL! I bet you saw a lot of that at the vet, and usually when they do tip the scales at those weights they are very much overweight or obese.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh yea, and to be truthful the really fat dogs were mostly spayed/neutered labs........ Always fat rolls ,fat rolls over tail, fat tails. UGH.
I once had a lady call wanting worm meds for her cat. I asked her how much it weighed and she said 45 pounds. I said , excuse me, 45 lbs for a cat? She was adamant, her cat weighed 45 pounds. 
I told her I could not give her worm meds for that big a cat unless we weighed it first, if the cat didn't weigh 45 lbs, we would overdose it. Oh ,she was going on and on about her 45 lb cat, and she would just bring it in so we would see it was 45 lbs and then get the worm meds. Now this lady was very upset that we made her bring the cat in for weighing before the worm meds. Anyway, she comes storming into the clinic with this cat wrapped up in a blanket. I took her into the scales and she put this normal size cat on the scales saying ' you will see it weighs 45 lbs. It weighed about 12 lbs. She then said 'well, everyone says he must weigh 45 lbs, so I knew it was true. UGh.......... She wanted that cat to weigh that much so bad.
Or the pit bull with a stupid arrogant owner who needed his dog weighed for surgery and just knew it weighed at least 110 pounds, but go ahead and put it on the scales for a proper weight. Hmmm,about 60 lbs. 
People so want big and huge pets.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wyominggrandma said:


> Oh yea, and to be truthful the really fat dogs were mostly spayed/neutered labs........ Always fat rolls ,fat rolls over tail, fat tails. UGH.
> I once had a lady call wanting worm meds for her cat. I asked her how much it weighed and she said 45 pounds. I said , excuse me, 45 lbs for a cat? She was adamant, her cat weighed 45 pounds.
> I told her I could not give her worm meds for that big a cat unless we weighed it first, if the cat didn't weigh 45 lbs, we would overdose it. Oh ,she was going on and on about her 45 lb cat, and she would just bring it in so we would see it was 45 lbs and then get the worm meds. Now this lady was very upset that we made her bring the cat in for weighing before the worm meds. Anyway, she comes storming into the clinic with this cat wrapped up in a blanket. I took her into the scales and she put this normal size cat on the scales saying ' you will see it weighs 45 lbs. It weighed about 12 lbs. She then said 'well, everyone says he must weigh 45 lbs, so I knew it was true. UGh.......... She wanted that cat to weigh that much so bad.
> Or the pit bull with a stupid arrogant owner who needed his dog weighed for surgery and just knew it weighed at least 110 pounds, but go ahead and put it on the scales for a proper weight. Hmmm,about 60 lbs.
> People so want big and huge pets.


Wow! Poor cat!

I read somewhere that Labs really do have a lot of problems with being overweight when speutered because they are bred to have extra fat for swimming and then when compounded with lowering the metabolism with speutering... poor things.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Counter it's like spitting into the wind


Good one..and so true!


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I was raised with GSDs..I have two that are 'mine' and 3 that were mine when I was a kid.

1. Lived to 11, male, about 75 pounds...tumor/down
2. Lived to 7, male, about 120.....bloat
3. Lived to 12, female, 70...old age/put down
4. 5 yo female, 80 (should be 70-75, working on it)...healthy and happy
5. 1.5 yo male 90-ish...healthy and happy

I have no size goals, in case I am somehow suspect in this.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I felt I needed to chime in for no real reason, but there it is. LOL


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

crisco78 said:


> I was raised with GSDs..I have two that are 'mine' and 3 that were mine when I was a kid.
> 
> 1. Lived to 11, male, about 75 pounds...tumor/down
> 2. Lived to 7, male, about 120.....bloat
> ...


No worries


----------

